# Best Rear Facing Seat for a Ford Fiesta?



## LivingSky (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking for car seat recommendations! We're 16 weeks along with our first child (due end of July) and are trying to figure out what car seat will work best for us. At first I though we wanted a convertable seat, and while that would be nice just for longevity sake, I'm now convinced that what really matters is a rear facing seat that will last us the longest (ie highest weight capacity).

The primary vehicle that baby will travel in is our new Ford Fiesta hatchback. The back seat is a pretty tight fit. Our other primary vehicle is a Mazda 3 hatchback, so it doesn't have much more room in the back seat, so size is a big concern. I'm not worried about portability as (hopefully) I'll be babywearing rather than lugging around a car seat.

Can anyone recommend some good seats for us? We're in Canada if that helps, but it wouldn't be out of the question for my parents to grab a car seat from the USA and bring it up for us if the brand isn't available here.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can't use a US seat in Canada, it's not legal.

Do you have the true fit up there? For a small backseat, a newborn, and longevity I think that's your best bet. The downside is that it only has a 35lb rfing weight limit. But the headrest comes off when baby is small, so it takes up less room front to back.

You could also look at the graco myride. Rf's to 40lbs, but has a shorter shell.


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey there LivingSky. I am in the of process of doing the same research for my July babe (we also have a compact car) so I thought I'd share what I've found so far. I don't know what brands you have in Canada, but these are names I've found that are supposed to be good car seats for tiny backseats: The Safety First Complete Air, the First Years True Fit, the Maxi Cosi Priori, and the Combi Corroco. We are leaning toward the SF Complete Air because it RFs to 40 lbs (also our main priority). The downside is it doesn't fit a newborn well, but apparently that's true of many seats. So we'll start with an infant seat, even though we don't plan to use it as a carrier either - at least not routinely, anyway. The Combi Corroco would fit a newborn from birth, but only RFs to 33 lbs (but might still be worth considering if you are thinking of having a second baby who you could hand the Corroco down to.)

I'm very new to this though, so hopefully others will chime in!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the Coccoro is not available in Canada.

If you don't want to use an infant seat, the True Fit and MyRide would be my top picks for a newborn in a small car. Both fit newborns well, and the True Fit has the removable headrest that makes it fit well in small backseats. I started my 8lb1oz son in the True Fit and it worked very well for him.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We have a Mazda3 sedan and it is definitely a challenge to find a seat that fits, esp in Canada

What we did with our second was a Peg Perego Primo Viaggio SIP. Although it only goes to 22lbs (I think) most kids will aparently max it out on height. We then bought the Britax Roundabout 55 when DS was 3 months.

FWIW, DD is in an Evenflo Triumph Advance which fits fine, RF and FF, especially when you RF at less on an gle than 45 degrees (which you can once the kids has good head control). You can also use this seat from birth as the slots are very low and easy to adjust.

given that you're somehwere cold, I would def consider the infant seat (bucket) because it's easier to layer blankets on top of the bucket/kid and tote them out to the car. Otherwise, you're really supposed to take the snowsuit off when you put them in the seat which is difficult to do in a small car, plus if it's very cold it is undesirable. There are quite a few threads on this.


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redvlagrl*
> 
> given that you're somehwere cold, I would def consider the infant seat (bucket) because it's easier to layer blankets on top of the bucket/kid and tote them out to the car. Otherwise, you're really supposed to take the snowsuit off when you put them in the seat which is difficult to do in a small car, plus if it's very cold it is undesirable. There are quite a few threads on this.


Good point. This was not on my radar since LivingSky and I are both having July babies, but they would still fit in infant seats for the duration of the following winter. (I also live in a cold climate.)


----------



## msneon1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

LivingSky, I'm now in the same position you were in back in 2010...can you tell me what carseat ended up working for you? I have a 2011 Ford Fiesta Sedan and I'm worried about finding a carseat to fit. I also have an 11 year old, so DD needs to fit in the backseat with the carseat. Getting a new car isn't an option.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

msneon I don't know if you are in Canada also, and if so you will need to eliminate some of these choices, but here is a list that may be useful. They have done a comparison of how much space each of the convertible seats takes up front to back:

http://carseatblog.com/22818/the-ultimate-rear-facing-convertible-space-comparison-review-size-matters/

Usually the middle seat gives you the most room for installing a car seat. Cars and seat angles can vary also so if you have a store near you where you can try seats in your car in person (even if you end up actually buying elsewhere) it is a good idea.


----------



## msneon1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not in Canada, I'm in Southern California, but I do have the same car LivingSky had, that's why I asked. Over and over I keep seeing the Britax Roundabout 55 is the best, even in that blog (which I had read, but thank you) but I think they may have discontinued it. I can't put the car seat in the middle either, bc I have an 11 year old that has to sit back there too. I have also looked at 3 babies r us stores and none have carried this particular carseat for me to try, lol. Also I'm on a very tight budget.


----------



## Rynnny (Apr 3, 2014)

Actually you can purchase from the states. Depends on the car seat brand and model and if we carry them as well. I made some phone calls because I wanted to purchase one from there that was ten times cheaper then here.


----------



## Rynnny (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the same problem I have a 2011 Ford Fiesta Sedan and the seats are also small in the back....When I purchased my car I wasn't expecting to have another baby...my two oldest are 15 & 7...I bought a car seat safety 1st and it has a peak at the back so you cannot move the seat back and your knees arfe literally against the dash board. So now I am looking myself for a new car seat and what it suitable for this make and model. Have you found one yet ?


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynnny*
> 
> Actually you can purchase from the states. Depends on the car seat brand and model and if we carry them as well. I made some phone calls because I wanted to purchase one from there that was ten times cheaper then here.


It's not legal to import carseats into Canada. Seats sold & approved in Canada can be different than US sold & approved seats, even when they bear the same name. All seats that are for Canadian use bear a Maple Leaf shaped safety mark with the relevant #s inside, which is shown in this article - http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/motorvehiclesafety/safedrivers-childsafety-notices-2007c09-menu-353.htm

There are *rare* cases where a seat was available dual-certified, and when that was the case, the seat would bear both the Canadian safety mark, and the American text about being safe for use in cars and/or planes, or something to that effect. As far as I know, there are none currently available new for sale.


----------



## Rynnny (Apr 3, 2014)

I just made the calls to all the right people the travel system I wanted was exactly the same as the one here as there 90.00 cheaper.

I had all I needed to show them model number was exact. They just told me to have that information and copies on hand for the boarder officials.

Unfortunately I never got that travel system as my bundle of joy came 3 months early so we had to purchase one here. It was Evenflo but

the woman said it would not be a problem.


----------



## aporthole (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama Metis*
> 
> Hey there LivingSky. I am in the of process of doing the same research for my July babe (we also have a compact car) so I thought I'd share what I've found so far. I don't know what brands you have in Canada, but these are names I've found that are supposed to be good car seats for tiny backseats: The Safety First Complete Air, the First Years True Fit, the Maxi Cosi Priori, and the Combi Corroco. We are leaning toward the SF Complete Air because it RFs to 40 lbs (also our main priority). The downside is it doesn't fit a newborn well, but apparently that's true of many seats. So we'll start with an infant seat, even though we don't plan to use it as a carrier either - at least not routinely, anyway. The Combi Corroco would fit a newborn from birth, but only RFs to 33 lbs (but might still be worth considering if you are thinking of having a second baby who you could hand the Corroco down to.)
> 
> I'm very new to this though, so hopefully others will chime in!


Mama Metis, the Complete Air is not a good choice at all for compact cars. It also won't fit a newborn. The lowest harness position will be miles above the baby's shoulders (rear facing harness must be at or below shoulders, never above). The Complete Air won't fit most kids properly until they are around 9 months old (very long torsoed ones a little sooner). I've seen some small 12 month olds who were just barely reaching the lowest harness position.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aporthole*
> 
> Mama Metis, the Complete Air is not a good choice at all for compact cars. It also won't fit a newborn. The lowest harness position will be miles above the baby's shoulders (rear facing harness must be at or below shoulders, never above). The Complete Air won't fit most kids properly until they are around 9 months old (very long torsoed ones a little sooner). I've seen some small 12 month olds who were just barely reaching the lowest harness position.


She said that she'd use an infant seat first. By the time the infant seat is outgrown the little one will fit in the CA. I personally LOVE the seat, had one for my middle child. My oldest, who outgrew the old evenflo triumph rfing before 1yo (looooong torso), still fit in the harness of the CA, just barely, at 6! He didn't fit the harness of most other seats, radians included, at that point. We were amazed!


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, this post is pretty old, but I did get the Complete Air and it fits great in my small car. My now 2yr 9mo is rear facing in it. Expecting a newbie soon who will use the keyfit 30 I used with my first. I've been happy with both.


----------



## aporthole (Oct 5, 2009)

I was directing the Complete Air suggestion away from the OP since she is considering using a convertible from birth but I failed to realize the OPs post was years old.

The recline angle required by the Complete Air often makes it incompatible with many compact cars. Some of the newer versions of the CA have dual level lines that allow a more upright install for babies over 22 lbs but for a child under 22 lbs the Complete Air takes up a TON of space front to back. It isn't super bulky width wise though so many people have the best luck putting it in the center of the back seat to where the top of the seat nestles between the front seats.

Evenflo is the only company I know of that has had some dual certified seats for use in Canada and the US (they are only sold in Canada though). I don't know if they are still making any of them though. It is illegal to use a US seat in Canada.

FYI: I am a CPST (certified child passenger safety technician) aka car seat tech.


----------

